# Eating tree bark, stuck in crop?



## fsendel (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new cockatiel owner and this is my first question here. I put a couple of natural tree branches in the cage that the birds seem to like very much. They constantly chew on them. They love to tear the bark off, but I am worried that they are eating it. When I watch them usually they just tear it off and then drop it, but I don't know if maybe they swallow little pieces. This morning one of them was "yawning" very much, and I read that sometimes this could be a sign of having something stuck in the crop. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Its ok they just adjusting their crop, its so cute when they do it lol


----------



## fsendel (May 14, 2011)

Thanks! So you think the bark in the branches is no problem?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It shouldn't be no problem if they are just ripping it off at dropping it

I soaked my branches for a few days in bathtub and bark came off


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It also depends on the type of tree. What kind of tree branches are they?


----------

